

Google Goes Green - steiger
http://www.eco4planet.com/

======
drKarl
What I understand from the FAQ and Por que usar pages is that this is only a
frontend for Google Search which tries to reduce the amount of energy used
because of its black background. This idea is not new, there have been
previous sites with a black background google search, like Blackle
(<http://www.blackle.com/>), and even CSS stiles using the Stylish extension
for firefox (no need for the extension in Chrome). You can check this article:

[http://hubpages.com/hub/How-much-power-do-we-save-if-
GOOGLE-...](http://hubpages.com/hub/How-much-power-do-we-save-if-GOOGLE-
screen-turns-black-or-grey)

